# oscars laid eggs again!!!



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

hopefully it will be second time lucky,last time there were a couple of catfish that were causing stress,this time there is just a 3rd oscar which is getting a rather hard time...i knew i shouldnt have put of the water change/hoover tank yesterday


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

i just hope one of them is a malehmy:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Gorgeous fish!! I have fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Gorgeous fish!! I have fingers crossed for you!!


thanks i should know by tommorow night!! a day and a half to hatch!!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

fingers cross too! day and a half! thats short, guess it means less waiting about!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> thanks i should know by tommorow night!! a day and a half to hatch!!!


Ooh how exciting!! I will look out for the update!!

The only fish i have ever 'bred' was a Molly (who was already pregnant but unbeknown to us when we bought her) and guppies!! Which lets face it breed like there is no tommorow!! I don't have any guppies anymore as my currant fish have grown far to big. Not they they would eat them, but i think i will stick to the bigger ones for now.

Most of my babies survived. I did lose a few but thats normal apparently! This was a long time ago!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

these are around 12" they ate the last lot of eggs due to stressthey are very protective i stuck a small net in earlier to retrieve a half eaten king prawn and nearly lost my fingers!!well they made me jump anywaysone is currently swimming above,fanning the eggs and the other is on guard,the 3rd oscar is keeping well away down the other end!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> The only fish i have ever 'bred' was a Molly


That's the first fish I ever bred, it brings back memories!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> That's the first fish I ever bred, it brings back memories!


She came to us pregnant she was a balloon Molly...........called wait for it......Molly! LOL!!!

One day not long after we had her our friend from England was over and she spotted ''bits'' coming out of her.........which we realised were babies! Lol!

So while i was safely catching them in the net my brother had to rush to the pet shop to get a baby cage for the tank!!

Thank goodness i still lived at home then or i would have been stuck!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

eggs all gone this morning i think they are all female


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> eggs all gone this morning i think they are all female


Oh sorry to hear that hun  there is no real waying of knowing the genders of Oscars.... right?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Oh sorry to hear that hun  there is no real waying of knowing the genders of Oscars.... right?


the females "bits"are shorter and blunter i think,and these only visable during egglaying/fertilizing i had a suspicion as both looked the samei lost a fish a few months back,bet that was the male


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> the females "bits"are shorter and blunter i think,and these only visable during egglaying/fertilizing i had a suspicion as both looked the samei lost a fish a few months back,bet that was the male


Awww thats just sods law! Looks like you'll be buying another one or two then lol!


----------

